# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Ademhaling

## paula393

*ik ben 42 jaar en heb nu al n paar jaar last van wat kleine kwaaltjes..maar nu sinds n jaar heb ik wel ergens last van waar ik me druk om maak.ik ging op n avond naar bed.en toen ik in bed ging liggen kreeg ik pijn op de borst en moeite met adem halen.bij het inademen pijn op borst en n snikkend geluid alsof ik heel hard zat te huilen.ben toen naar de eerste hulp gegaan daar kreeg ik pilletjes weet de naam niet meer iets om de spieren te verslappen.
heb daarna niet veel last er van gehad .na n paar weken begon het weer geen hard snikken meer maar weer alsof ik n huilbui had.en pijn op borst ben naar de doktor geweest daar kreeg gelukkig ter plekke ook zo aanval .hij zei alleen ja sorry ik weet wat t is maar er is helaas niks tegen te doen en er is geen medicijnen voor.ik moest er maar mee leven..hij zei iets over spierverkramping van de borst en middenrif.mooi dat weet ik dan ook weer.maar sinds 2 weken heb ik er vaker last van veel last van pijn of druk op borst ademahlings problemen snikkend geluid.schaam me dood als ergens in de winkel ben en krijg zo hyp.pijn trekt door tot onder de oksels druk op borst blijft ..aanval zo noem ik t krijg ik nu 1 a 2 maal op n dag..ondanks dat ik me rustig houd..weet niet of dit ook van belang is maar ben op 3 maanden tyd ook 12 kilo afgevallen. ..wie heeft dit ook of weet raad...durf bijna de deur niet meer uit ..uit schaamte..bij vreemden..moeilijk adem halen en dan als iedereen vraagt wat er is proberen uit te leggen..snikkend ..is niks!..komt goed!..is normaal!!!...*

----------


## Sefi

Spierverkampingen worden vaak veroorzaakt door triggerpoints in de spieren. Waarschijnlijk heb je een hoge spierspanning en misschien zit het op je bovenrug ook wel vast.
Ik zou je triggerpoint therapie willen aanraden. Op http://www.triggerpointboek.nl kun je hier meer over lezen en ook waar je behandelaars kunt vinden.
Als je spieren erg vast zitten dan kan een chiropractor je verlichting geven. 
Dergelijke klachten komen vaker voor en is voor een chiropractor niet vreemd.

----------

